# Online Pharmacies?



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Does UK-M deal, sell, trade or give away email addresses to other companies?

I have had an email from Online Pharmacies and that email address is only registered to this forum nothing else. I know spam can come from anywhere but its strange that its a pharmacy and mentions needles and the only address is linked to this forum.

Thought I would ask the question.

GB


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Thought this would be an open and shut case here Mods - can someone find out as I will be pretty annoyed if details are passed on. Hopefully this isnt the case. :nono:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

....................


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Glassback said:


> Does UK-M deal, sell, trade or give away email addresses to other companies?


Nope, never has and never will.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the response.


----------

